# Wax on top detail



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

Quite often if my car is clean but has light dust on it I will quickly lightly detail it as a way of bringing it back to a nice gloss and getting rid of brake dust etc. Now its looking so clean am i able to wax it. I feel like doing this a couple of times is reducing my protective wax. I like a nice layer of wax as it stops all the fly issues and any bird crap etc.

Ta Let me know. Thanks CARLO


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Iv continued to detail then wax for the reasons above. Is this oK ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as it's perfectly clean & polished, should be O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As long as it's perfectly clean & polished, should be O.K.
> Hoggy.


No need to polish polish removes paint you should only polish your car once or twice a year but was as often as you like


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Ideally you should wax after polishing. A decent wax will protect the paint for over 3 months


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

muppet05 said:


> Ideally you should wax after polishing. A decent wax will protect the paint for over 3 months


Yes I understand that. I have only polished once in 8 months i tend to wax more as the paint work is very good condition. But as I said in first post sometimes the car is clean but has a day or two dust on it so i use detailer to wipe over and it comes back up nice and shiny. Only takes 10 mins. My question is can I then apply wax on top that detail I've just put on. I like to keep plant of wax on my car.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't see why not. The wax may not bind as good as a full polish and maybe not last as long, but you should still have the lower coat.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

As above no harm in topping up the wax. Most QDs have some carnuba in them. For speed you could also use a spray wax instead of a paste.


----------

